# upper ball joint replacement



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got some MOOG upper and lower ball joints to replace the scary cheap units that came on overseas tubular front control arms I bought. For the uppers (PN K5103), does the boot rest on top of the stamped steel cover (pic 1) or does it go inside that cover (pic 2)? I think the latter, but want to make sure I'm not goofing it up.

And any idea what to torque the 4 mounting nuts to? Loctite on these?

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ylwgto said:


> Just got some MOOG upper and lower ball joints to replace the scary cheap units that came on overseas tubular front control arms I bought. For the uppers (PN K5103), does the boot rest on top of the stamped steel cover (pic 1) or does it go inside that cover (pic 2)? I think the latter, but want to make sure I'm not goofing it up.
> 
> And any idea what to torque the 4 mounting nuts to? Loctite on these?
> 
> Thanks!


Goes on the outside. Here is the Moog instructions which may help:



https://drivcat.com/livedocs/DYK11_102_ENG-R.pdf



And here is the Chevelle guys instructions:

The Moog boot is particularly hard to put on. I have a piece of pipe that fits over the boot but sits on the rubber lip that contains the metal ring (a LARGE socket would do the same thing). I pop one side on and then use a hammer to drive the other side down onto the ball joint. It is best to do this before you put the grease fitting in the bottom of the ball joint. Note there is a little notch on the under side of the rubber boot that goes to the inboard side (there is some small writing on the boot that says mount inboard). This is a grease release and allows the excess grease to come out of the boot away from your brakes.

A 1.5" schedule 40 PVC pipe coupling works perfectly and will not harm the boot at all. I put the ball joints in with a press and then installed the lower arms on the car. With a 12" length of 2x4 under the end of the control arm to the floor steadies the arm perfectly. You can then use the coupling with a length of 2x4 across the top of it to push down evenly - a little grease around the inner edge helps. This was so easy.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

11 ft-lbs. per the service manual


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

He's asking about the UPPER ball joints. The boot is retained by the metal cover, so the boot goes INSIDE the metal piece.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

PontiacJim said:


> Goes on the outside. Here is the Moog instructions which may help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's for the lower ball joint. My issue is how the upper joint boot is oriented.
thanks


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Rocketman269v said:


> He's asking about the UPPER ball joints. The boot is retained by the metal cover, so the boot goes INSIDE the metal piece.



great, thanks for confirming!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Just got some MOOG upper and lower ball joints to replace the scary cheap units that came on overseas tubular front control arms I bought. For the uppers (PN K5103), does the boot rest on top of the stamped steel cover (pic 1) or does it go inside that cover (pic 2)? I think the latter, but want to make sure I'm not goofing it up.
> 
> And any idea what to torque the 4 mounting nuts to? Loctite on these?
> 
> Thanks!


Not happy that I was right about the balljoints, but I'm glad that you confirmed my suspicions, and are doing something about it!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> Not happy that I was right about the balljoints, but I'm glad that you confirmed my suspicions, and are doing something about it!


yep, wouldn't trust them for 1 second as received. the rest of the stuff looks nearly identical to some of the high end arms, go figure.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> yep, wouldn't trust them for 1 second as received. the rest of the stuff looks nearly identical to some of the high end arms, go figure.


That's what I said early on. No doubt that their steel supply, jigs, welding, and paint are perfect... but they're not making the ball joints! So they probably get them on the black market.


----------

